# Nz Hallertau Recipe



## hopcycle (6/5/10)

Does anyone have any experience using this hop to make an extract beer? I am aiming to produce a clean, hoppy ale using Safale US 05 yeast and light dried malt.

Does it work well on it's own as a bittering and aroma hop?


----------



## Neill (10/5/10)

have a look in the recipe database for my hallertau bomb. It's an extract brew too, very good. Based around a single 80g pack of hallertau. A crowd favourite!


----------



## hopcycle (11/5/10)

Neill said:


> have a look in the recipe database for my hallertau bomb. It's an extract brew too, very good. Based around a single 80g pack of hallertau. A crowd favourite!




Thanks. Nice and simple recipe but looks good. Is this kegged or in bottled? What level of carbonation did you go for?


----------



## Neill (12/5/10)

i bottled it. i just use a measuring spoon to carb mine, no idea how much is in it but it comes out just right 

you would want a nice bit of carb in this one though, so don't under-do it


----------



## hopcycle (12/5/10)

Neill said:


> i bottled it. i just use a measuring spoon to carb mine, no idea how much is in it but it comes out just right
> 
> you would want a nice bit of carb in this one though, so don't under-do it




Cheers. I'll let you know how it pans out. I'll be using DME plus a bit of carapils and caramalt malt. 

It will probably be fermented with Safale US 05 but maybe a lager yeast


----------

